# Can't upload a 'Word' file.



## Airframes (Oct 3, 2008)

I will apologise for my computer illiteracy in advance, but I have been trying to upload a 'Word' file document, as an attachment, from 'My documents', into the 'Stories' section. The response is showing 'Invalid File'.
I have successfully sent this as an attachment, via 'normal' e-mail, to a friend. This file was converted, from an e-mail attachment, which was received as a 'Microsoft WORK' file (Note; WORK not WORD.) and saved in 'My Documents' without problem.
Is it something I'm doing wrong in my 'ignorance', or does it need some other form of conversion and, if so, what and how?
BTW, I'm running Windows XP, with Word 2007.
Any help would be most appreciated!
Thanks, Terry.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 3, 2008)

Terry:

When I upload a news story, I usually copy/paste the news story to Word,
do any editing, then copy/paste it to the forum. I've never tried to "upload"
a Word file.

Charles


----------



## Airframes (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks CC. I saved it as a Word file, so I'll try and figure out how to do as you say. As you can probably gather, with some things on computers, I'm still learning, but there's a friend nearby who's a software designer, who I'm sure can advise me! Thanks again,
Terry.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 3, 2008)

Very simple, open your word-file, then prest the alt-key+the A-key (=select all). The press the alt-key + the C-key (=copy). Then go to the same editor where you alway write your posts and pres alt-key + V-key (=paste). You have pasted the text.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 3, 2008)

Thank you so much, Marcel! I'll try that now.
Terry.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 3, 2008)

Well, I followed your instructions to the letter, Marcel, and nothing happened!
Just found out that when this file was e-mailed to another friend, when he tried to open it, he had to follow a 'conversion' procedure, which brought it up in gobbldeygook!
Haven't a clue what to do now!!


----------



## Marcel (Oct 3, 2008)

That's probably the difference between office 2007 and Office 2003. No worry about that. 
With the alt-key+A-Key, I meant that you have to press the alt key and while holding that one down, then shortly press the key with the A. Same goes with the other ones.
Maybe when in word, you should use the menu if that's easier for you. You should select "Select all" in the edit menu on top (if you have Word2003 like me), then Copy, then go to your browser and select paste in the edit menu after you selected the typing area.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks again, Marcel! I think part of the problem might be that I've just had my PC upgraded and I had been using Office/Word 2003, but it's now on 2007 and I'm still just getting used to the differences. I'll have another try tomorrow, as my hands are hurting too much at the moment, b****y arthritis! But, at least I got the relevant pictures posted under 'Aviation Pictures'. They are of the Mosquitos that Bob flew on two of the ops covered in his account.
Thanks again,
Terry.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 3, 2008)

You can also download cutepdf, which acts like a printer to Word. It "prints" the file to a pdf, which you can upload here. I don't believe we allow Word documents to be uploaded for a number of reasons.


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi Terry, 

If you still cant figure it out send me a PM and I will send you my email address. You can email me the document and I will convert it to a pdf file for you. 

Paul


----------



## Airframes (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks, Eric. That is more than likely the problem!
And thanks Micdrow - if I still have problems, I'll take you up on your kind offer - just waiting for the pain killers to take effect!
Terry.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 5, 2008)

I think this is the problem.

Please, check the file size Terry.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 5, 2008)

yes, 2007 usually saves in DocX format, which is probably not recognised by the Forum software. Maybe you should try and save in the old .doc format, Terry.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks, Marcel. The whole thing got confused by the original attachment from the 'States being in Work not Word. However, I e-mailed it to Micdrow, who has now very kindly converted the file to PDF and posted it for me under my original thread. Thanks again Marcel, and everyone, for your help.
Terry.


----------

